# PLX Whiskers Catfish Tournament Series July 18



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Trying to help promote this tournament to increase turnout. This is an all new series based on the portage lakes, with a platform that a few of us cat guys helped put together. An acquaintance of mine is running these events through the summer and we just finished up a tournament this past Sunday. 
So, a quick rundown of a few things....
Next tournament is Saturday June 13. The tournament will run from 7pm-7am with registration beginning at 6:00pm and running through the first couple hours of it, to capture late entrants. Registration and weigh -in is at the upper deck in portage lakes. It's a 3 fish, live weigh in, only one channel catfish may exceed 28" regardless of fishing as a team or solo (to be fair and keep things interesting!). The cost is $20 per person/$40 per team and automatically enters you in the big fish pot. 
Would love to see some of the fellow OGFers out there! I'll answer questions on this thread or through PM. You can also call or text Chuck @330-861-2757


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Where at the Upper Deck do you meet? Is solo $20 or $40? What is pay-out breakdown? Any limits on lakes and/or ramps or open to all Portage Lakes? How about Nimisila? Can you leave before 7:00 after registering to get set up but not fish till 7:00 or have to wait and everyone released from Upper Deck at 7:00? Is there an available list of rules? List of the later tourney dates?


.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

nixmkt said:


> Where at the Upper Deck do you meet? Is solo $20 or $40? What is pay-out breakdown? Any limits on lakes and/or ramps or open to all Portage Lakes? How about Nimisila? Can you leave before 7:00 after registering to get set up but not fish till 7:00 or have to wait and everyone released from Upper Deck at 7:00? Is there an available list of rules? List of the later tourney dates?
> 
> 
> .


Excellent list of questions! Starting work now, I'll answer all of this on my lunch today.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry, didn't end up getting a lunch today!

So, to answer your questions...
He's going to have a canopy set up in the parking lot, possibly over by the big pontoon boat or behind the upper deck near the water. He's going to see if they'll open the gate to allow guys to just walk through, instead of going through the bar deck.

It is $20 for a solo person or $40 for a team (2 guys 4 rod max.). This is from shore or boat, your choice. So, @$20 per person it breaks down like this, $5 goes to big fish pot, of which 100% is paid. The other $15 is paid @90%, so of that, 1st is 50%, 2nd is 30%, and 3rd is 20%. The only reason it's not 100% payout is the investment in time, flyers, and the scale, which was pricey! 

The tournament is only on the main chain of lakes, no Nimisila, Long, or North reservoirs. So you may fish Turkeyfoot, Mud, Rex, West, East(includes Miller and Cottage grove). You may launch at any ramp on those lakes you choose. You must remain at the upper deck until 7:00pm. It is okay to launch your boat and travel by water to the upper deck. Boat inspection will be performed prior to 7pm or before you're released if registering late.

There will be rules and dates posted at the local bait shops. Currently, I think only portage lakes bait and tackle on portage lakes drive has this posted, more to come by Friday evening. I tried uploading pics of the flyers from my phone, but the file size was too large. At some point that complete information will be added to this thread.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Not much of a cat fisherman but I may come give it a shot. Sounds like a good time!


----------



## EastResPaddler (Mar 30, 2014)

I my also join in. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Glad to see this is gaining interest! There have been several of you who have messaged me for the complete set of rules. My phone will not allow me to resize the images to post on here. So if you're interested ,PM me your email or phone# to text the images. I'll get back to you guys as quickly as I can. 

Also, a note on rule #2 , "no fishing the portage lakes 12 hours prior to the tournament". This has been ammended to "no catfishing the portage lakes 12 hours prior". The reason for the change, is to allow those using live bait from the main chain of the portage lakes, (preferred legal method) to do so without infraction of the rules.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Finally have a link to the tournament page! Sorry, I didn't have this before the past tournament! Dates and rules are posted on this site. My buddy running this, should be able to answer most of your questions on Facebook. If you don't have an account, I'll do my best to answer them on here. Thanks to those of you who fished this past tournament. Hopefully, participation and prizes will continue to grow. So far, there are several local businesses sponsoring the tournament and it is hosted by The Upper Deck. See ya July 18th!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Portag...t/375259059350234?sk=photos_stream&tab=photos


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I was on the facebook page and there is a copy of the registration form on there and there is a spot that says fishing license or drivers license. I'm not sure what that means exactly. And a friend and I want to do it and we are both 15 so we have neither fishing or drivers licenses. I'm not sure if any of that is a problem or not but I figured I should ask now.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

JohnJH said:


> I was on the facebook page and there is a copy of the registration form on there and there is a spot that says fishing license or drivers license. I'm not sure what that means exactly. And a friend and I want to do it and we are both 15 so we have neither fishing or drivers licenses. I'm not sure if any of that is a problem or not but I figured I should ask now.
> View attachment 189609


Not a problem, but you should have a note/letter from both of your parents, allowing permission to alleviate any liability to the tournament hosts. The letter should also include contact #s for both sets of parents. The drivers/fishing license # just gives the tournament director an id number in case an emergency situation or a law enforcement situation would arise.


----------

